# Moe's Lemon Pepper Chicken Dinner



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 11, 2012)

*Monique wanted to make dinner again tonight, she served us Lemon Pepper Chicken, Mixed veggies and Bleu Cheese Pasta. A job well done.*
*Take a bow kiddo! *


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 11, 2012)

That is so cool!  What a great mom, to have fostered such a love of cooking in your daughter!


----------



## CraigC (Apr 11, 2012)

PolishedTopaz said:


> View attachment 13483
> 
> *Monique wanted to make dinner again tonight, she served us Lemon Pepper Chicken, Mixed veggies and Bleu Cheese Pasta. A job well done.*
> *Take a bow kiddo! *


 
Monique that looks great. What did you do for the vegi prep?


----------



## Merlot (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks great!  Good job again!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 11, 2012)

Yum, that looks really good!


----------



## cookingmtopaz (Apr 11, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Monique that looks great. What did you do for the vegi prep?



for the veggie prep i cut the green squash into thin slices, then,with a small amount of tears, i cut a small onion. finally, i cut the mushrooms by cutting off the stem, then slicing it into 4 even sections and separating them.


----------



## SharonT (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm interested in the pasta... I don't think I've seen square pasta shapes like that?


----------



## cookingmtopaz (Apr 11, 2012)

SharonT said:


> I'm interested in the pasta... I don't think I've seen square pasta shapes like that?



The pasta i used was mezzi rigitoni by barillawith bleu cheese!


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 11, 2012)

SharonT said:


> I'm interested in the pasta... I don't think I've seen square pasta shapes like that?


 
*To clarify, Mezzi Rigatoni is a stubby version of rigatoni and the cheese is Saga Bleu {basically a combination of Brie and Bleu} with the rind removed and melted into the cooked hot pasta. Really Good Stuff.*


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 11, 2012)

Dang!  I really liked the chicken, but WOW! your cheese description has me drooooooling.  (slurp)!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 1, 2012)

That looks lovely


----------

